# Third party pax = Bad rating ???



## Jbcameraguy (Nov 25, 2014)

So I had an interesting night, and I wonder if anyone has had something like this happen to them and how they handled it.

I just started a couple days ago and I've had great success so far, everyone has been really cool and I'm almost positive they've rated me highly, and all night driving it has shown that I have 5 stars.

Here's where it gets interesting. I was summoned to a bar to pick up a pax and when arriving one of the teo guys' son (I'm guessing) was the one that booked the trip and he had entered an address to take the two older gentlemen to, but the son was not riding. First one of the older guys wanted to stop at Steak N' Shake to grab food, and offerered me an extra 20 to do so, so I did. Then the other guy decided he wanted me to take him to his house and he threw in an extra 20 tip, so I finally take the one guy to the original destination.

Now I just watched me go from 5* to 4,8. My guess is this guy sees an end price of $26 when it probably would have been 10 - 12 and gives me 1*. This is only my 7th pax. 
What would you have done differently, should I have just refused and lost a $40 tip, and explain how important our rating is or what?


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

You're most likely over thinking the situation and someone else gave you less than 5 stars. Passengers dont have to rate you the same day, and some dont rate you at all.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

You'll never know for sure with Uber's rating system. It is a guessing game.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

That was probably big brother (uber open mic on phone) that docked your star rating for taking a tip.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Jbcameraguy said:


> So I had an interesting night, and I wonder if anyone has had something like this happen to them and how they handled it.
> 
> I just started a couple days ago and I've had great success so far, everyone has been really cool and I'm almost positive they've rated me highly, and all night driving it has shown that I have 5 stars.
> 
> ...


3 months ago it was still possible to see the rating a customer gave me. I had the same thing happened When 2 middle-aged passengers, in my second night as Uber driver tipped me $10.00 - which is still very unusual after even 3 months - but they rated me a 4 star. I kept thinking about it, there was no explanation. Happens to all of us. My average immediately took a hit. I had done nothing wrong. I even earned a very rare tip. The only cure for this issue is to have more trips, so many more that these kinds of events would register as exceptions and would weigh less on your score. I am at 4.87 after nearly 400 trips. It barely moves more than 0.01 once you have a lot if trips. You will get a one off bad rating incident for whatever reason no matter what you do. Just build your track record, focus on long term, treat each customer with respect and understanding.


----------



## Jbcameraguy (Nov 25, 2014)

So I guess it's easier to get fired right off the bat then a year down the line then? Or does Uber help newer people by giving them a second chance, because one bad review can ruin you?

I think I'm going to go back in and turn off that mic option, there is just no reason for it to be on. Although I did tell them it was not necessary to tip me, but they insisted anyway.

BTW, I havn't been able to figure this out, what does PAX stand for?


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

I think you may be overreacting a bit. Nobody maintains a 5.0 rating. 4.8 is still above average. 

PAX stands for passenger.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Jbcameraguy said:


> So I had an interesting night, and I wonder if anyone has had something like this happen to them and how they handled it.
> 
> I just started a couple days ago and I've had great success so far, everyone has been really cool and I'm almost positive they've rated me highly, and all night driving it has shown that I have 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Don't sweat the ratings, and keep driving. Getting tipped is a bonus(doesn't happen often)


----------



## Jbcameraguy (Nov 25, 2014)

I know a PAX is a passenger, I just wasn't sure if it was an acronym or something.

Also the weird thing is I am now back to a 5* rating?!?! Uber makes my head hurt lol


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> That was probably big brother (uber open mic on phone) that docked your star rating for taking a tip.


If uber opens the MIC on my phone, they may here more than what they want to hear. I pretty much leave it on 24/7. Including sleeping, when i shower, when I shit and when I ****. There better be no audio files on the internet of any of my past performances. I consider those proprietary and subject to criminal prosecution under copyright laws.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Just remember you are working for $$, not for stars. Take your gratuities!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Just call the person who ordered the cab tell that your passenger wants to make 2 extra stops.
Otherwise, all they see on the receipt is a bad inefficient route. How else do you want him to rate you?
He's already pissed about paying for someone and you keep driving in circles with the meter on.

If he doesn't sound enthusiastic about extra stops, tell your passengers that you have a date in 10 minutes, you forgot to trim your pubes, and drop them off.

When people order uber and pay for people they hate, they rate you low.


One trick of trade would be to text the person who ordered and inform them that their passenger is safety got to destination and you stopped the meter.


----------



## Jbcameraguy (Nov 25, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> One trick of trade would be to text the person who ordered and inform them that their passenger is safety got to destination and you stopped the meter.


That's a good idea, but once I stop the meter I can no longer text that person though right?


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> If uber opens the MIC on my phone, they may here more than what they want to hear. I pretty much leave it on 24/7. Including sleeping, when i shower, when I shit and when I ****. There better be no audio files on the internet of any of my past performances. I consider those proprietary and subject to criminal prosecution under copyright laws.


Stop bullshiting. We all know you do this gig full time which means you don't have time to sleep, shit, shower or especially ****. ;-)


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Jbcameraguy said:


> So I had an interesting night, and I wonder if anyone has had something like this happen to them and how they handled it.
> 
> I just started a couple days ago and I've had great success so far, everyone has been really cool and I'm almost positive they've rated me highly, and all night driving it has shown that I have 5 stars.
> 
> ...


No telling who gave you the bad rating. Uber pax don't have to rate you at all, so those who do have a greater impact than they should, and also they don't have a time limit, so your rating could drop 2 days or more after a trip. You have no recourse, cannot question a rating or even ask for a reason. 3rd party trips do generally rate lower because people sometimes feel taken advantage of when they aren't in the car, and they'll take it out on you. Some people don't understand than anything less than 5 is subpar, and some are just vindictive assholes. Mama always said, "Uber pax are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're going to get. "


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> If uber opens the MIC on my phone, they may here more than what they want to hear. I pretty much leave it on 24/7. Including sleeping, when i shower, when I shit and when I ****. There better be no audio files on the internet of any of my past performances. I consider those proprietary and subject to criminal prosecution under copyright laws.


That bad huh? Lol


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

You did not get a 1 star for sure.
A 1 star would take you way lower then 4.8
Six 5stars and one 1 star would result in:
(6x5)+1=31
31/7=*4.43*

I say (just a guess) you got four 5 stars and one 4 star
(4x5)+4=24
24/5=*4.8*
And two pax didn't rate you at all.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Just remember you are working for $$, not for stars. Take your gratuities!


And also add a subtle guilt trip to non tippers!


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

Tips r better than ratings. Only thing you could've done is text the guy to tell him you were asked to make some detours, etc. and that all is well.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> That was probably big brother (uber open mic on phone) that docked your star rating for taking a tip.


After spending a few minutes searching their app, I am happy to report that 3.11 does not record audio. (As far as I was able to see.) 
This does not mean they couldn't use their update capability to throw a version at your phone that does record audio. That would be entirely possible. But at least the stock app as of right now does not.

Bitcoin tips accepted to continue work like this: 18kkXneuZnHNZ8Nz3rzZVND3UeAPQCzumm
(Bitcoins may be purchased from Coinbase or Circle. This helps me preserve my anonymity.)


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Jbcameraguy said:


> So I had an interesting night, and I wonder if anyone has had something like this happen to them and how they handled it.
> 
> I just started a couple days ago and I've had great success so far, everyone has been really cool and I'm almost positive they've rated me highly, and all night driving it has shown that I have 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Who cares about rating. You made money on that trip. Money pays bills, not ratings


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Jbcameraguy said:


> So I had an interesting night, and I wonder if anyone has had something like this happen to them and how they handled it.
> 
> I just started a couple days ago and I've had great success so far, everyone has been really cool and I'm almost positive they've rated me highly, and all night driving it has shown that I have 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Uh if that is your 7th pax and you got a 1* you would be very low, like low low. 4.8 is awesome man, they definitely didn't ding you.


----------

